# threatening on a plants kijiji ad



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

so i got someone who bought plants from me. im quite generous when it comes to portions especially when i sell my plants for alot cheaper than most. so more bang for your buck kind of deals. recently i sold a package and had someone threaten me for more. i provide my plants in a plastic bag for easy access. i want to ensure they are healthy and you can see it through the bag. they picked it up, transaction went smoothly. the next day they messaged me saying they the plants roots had died out (because it was a hot day and he kept it in his car without air). i was fine to give him another portion of it but as i work a 7 day job, it is quite hectic for me with meetings in different areas. he messaged me constantly for the plants, when to be honest isnt even my fault..my plants are healthy and i am generous with portions, even decided to give him more when i have time. he proceeds to say i scammed him, will let everyone know im a bad provider and he will come to my office to "kick my ass" over the plants. i do not want to provide his information out of respect, even though he doesn't respect me one bit. I never said i wouldn't give him anything, i even told him a day i was free and he told me he was busy, therefore a later date had to be planned. just we never concluded a date. i dont check my ads often as i am quite a workaholic. this guy has got me quite frustrated, never have i had to deal with someone who acts like such a child, pushing me for plants that he doesn't deserve out of his own wrong doing. he makes it seem like receiving the plants is a life or death situation. so what would you do in this situation? im guessing hes planning to come to my office to 'kick my ass' and tells me to "stay tuned, youll see". lol wtf


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Post his name and threatening messages here, then give him negative feedback.

We don't need that kind of behavior in this community!


----------



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

unfortunately im not sure if he is on this forum, he messaged me on kijiji. im not the type to start feuds..i just dont get why some people act like this. literally like a kid screaming when they dont get what they want. not sure how i can deal with this, quite a negative person out of everyone ive had to deal with. and honestly ive never dealt with anyone with this behavior. everyone is quite happy with what they get or tell me they got a good deal :/


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

1) Not sure if you want to take it far and report to the police for his threat of violence. Now a day, one cannot take things like this as a joke and blow it off. Especially if you got text / email msg showing he is threatening you physical harm.

2) 2nd opt since you already offer to give him replacement. Make a firm date/time for him to pick it up or the offer is void.

If you worry about his threat of violence, then leave it at a receptionist or another place for him to pickup without you being there.


----------



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

He said a lot of petty stuff. He even mentioned he will talk to my employer that I have a side business and I rip people off of their money..?


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't give him another plant knowing he is the way he is. What's to stop him from leaving it in the car again or make up another reason to get another plant from you? If he's really unhappy, then offer him a refund instead.


----------



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

This is what he responds to me as well.. he really wants to try and screw me over some plants? There’s no harm in doing it during lunch hours or simple txting


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Asswipe*

U did nothing wrong ... lesson learnt .... when dealing with kijjii folks ... meet them at a said location..if poss 
Deal with them thru email ... I personally would nt give him anything .tell him to pound salt .... as for his offer to tell your boss .. who cares u are growing stuff at home what business is it of your boss ... as for the next time meet them in timmies parking lot ... till he or she msgd u for more and gains your trust ....
Most people I know are not a fans of kijjii folks and inviting them to our homes ..
Jmho


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

That's crazy! I have made transactions in the past (non aquarium stuff) almost all were very positive, the ones that weren't, it was more of difference of opinion or unclear photos. Everyone I dealt with (in person) were civil and all acted on good faith. You should check out Kijiji's safety section under help desk. This guy sounds like a bad apple and should be reported. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That's terrible. Basically one of our worst nightmares. Kijiji is brutal. I very rarely sell anything but I do use it to buy things.

Sorry this happened to you. It is most likely empty threats but I agree with calling the police and see what they say. Just to be safe.

If I do sell anything I never let people in any more, but they do still know where I live. I might change my practice. Usually I just sell extras at a fish auction. It's just not worth the hassle

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Had similiar experience on kijiji as well, well not that drastic, maybe I didn't let it go that far, I just stop replying to him.

Kijiji is Kijiji, have no expectations of the customer I get.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Why would you even suggest meeting again after being threatened?

It’s like he’s threatening you into meeting him 

Offer the piece of shit a refund by etransfer and make it clear that is the only way and you’ll be keeping his threats handy in case you need to take things further and go to the police 

Honestly meeting this piece of shit again is the worst idea 

Or set him up break his legs 😂😂😂


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

When selling on kijiji you are bound to recieve this kind of experience at least once or more, I been selling plants for a while now on kijiji and I could tell you some stories. But I have never got into a situation where I was ever threatened and I would never let it get this far. 

My best advise is the saying "time is money" is your time worth whatever money you made from him if not just give him a refund for whatever "dead" plants and part ways. Make sure you are firm that once the refund has been given he should never contact you again for anything. 

Don't let this occurrence discourage you from selilng plants to sustain your hobby. Making a little money off your hobby so that you don't have to use your hard earn money to buy more aquarium related items is perfectly fine and what many strive for a self sustaining hobby. 

In my years in this hobby I have met a lot of fellow hobbyist and 95% of them are good honest easy going people who don't expect your basement operation to have walmart/costco return policies.


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Silly*

This is all very silly. Call cops and that problem is solved. Tell buyer he is DUMB for leaving plants in car on a hot day. Tell buyer to screw off and that you have already called the police.

Two birds with one stone and problem solved. Wished that my problems were that minor.


----------



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

LOL is this guy like counting down day by day for an apology? is he serious LMFAO. i dont want to sound stubborn, but should i even be apologizing?


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Block and ignore him. The more you engage the more he will continue to harrass you. Out of curiosity what was this person like when you made the transaction? Was he some little punk with attitude or some totally normal person? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph93 (Oct 7, 2017)

Is this really all for $5?


----------



## timbitftw (Jun 3, 2017)

Joseph93 said:


> Is this really all for $5?


 well he bought a package of 14 buce portions for 50$


----------

